# What to do to relieve the pressure (knot) in stomach



## Guest (Sep 6, 1999)

Hi everyoneDoes anyone have any ideas on how to relieve the pressure (knot) that knots up your stomach? Other then living on percocet and darvocet is there anything else I can try. When the contraction stops the knot is released and the pain is gone. I no longer stay in the compulsive overeating mode and I can go for days with little to eat. When the contraction (at least that is what I call it) starts, the pain causes compulsive eating. I am not even hungry but the food makes it feel better. Please help me with any suggestions. How do you stop your stomach from constricting? Does this sound familiar to anyone? Please help me, Linda


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 1999)

Dear Linda,I was having the same trouble. It felt like when I was Pg. and the baby moved a leg or arm. Have you ask your Dr. about Librax. This has really helped me with that problem and the spastic intestines. My thoughts are with you. take Care ...Shirley


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 1999)

Thank you Shirley for answering this post. I swear, sometimes I think I am going crazy. Is this stomach thing.......IBS? Does your stomach ever knot-up and stay that way for days. The strange thing is that I sleep OK. I think that I am just exhausted from the pain of the KNOT. What do you do to relieve it? I have been taking Zoloft for about 21/2 weeks and I heard that it usually takes about one month to feel and know that difference. Right now I am on pain killers and I am so glad to have them. What is the secret to relieve the KNOT? Do you know? Linda


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Sometimes the "knot" is a pocket of trapped gas, especially if it moves or rumbles around a bit. A GI doc told me you can sometimes relieve it by kneeling on the floor with your butt in the air, putting your weight on the shoulder opposite the knot. (Just don't let anyone see you doing this, though; it looks really stupid.)


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

You'll probably hate to hear this but if it is due to trapped gas, the pain meds might be making it worse and you're right to try not to live on those. I agree with the above exercise as well as pushing your abdominal muscles in and out slowly and curling into the fetal position after and trying to relax in a quiet darkened room, with perhaps some peaceful music. Staying away from caffeine is a good idea too, but you probably already do that. An antispasmotic might be helful as well some calming herbal tea.------------------


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 1999)

Have you ever been checked for acid reflux? I have that along with the IBS and when I am under a lot of stress the knot appears in that triangle in between the ribs. I think the knot is a spasm of the esophagus (did you know there is a such thing as an irritable esophagus?) When the stress subsides the knot disappears. There is nothing I have ever found to relieve that pressure other than reliveing the stress. I too am taking Zoloft (for about a month and a half now) and it just kicked in about a week and a half ago. I have been taking a lot of meds for the acid reflux, but never could get rid of the nausea; the Zoloft did it--which points the finger directly to the fact that the IBS is what has been making me so nauseous. Don't know if any of this fits with you, but its something to think about.


----------

